# wie zeichne ich die Simpsons



## Raptorr (12. November 2008)

wie zeichne ich die simpsons ?


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Dumme Frage = dumme Antwort 
(Da hat wohl jemand die erste Antwort auf diese Frage entfernt)


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Am besten mit einem Zeichenprogramm deiner Wahl oder ganz "altmodisch" mit Stift und Papier.


----------



## mailme (13. November 2008)

Naja meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine dummen Fragen.

Am bestens fängst du mit einfachen Grundformen an: Zylinder, Kegel, Kreis, ect.
zB:


----------

